# References on Applications



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all, I've been busy filling out numerous applications and as you know most of the time you need to list at least three references. My question is this; generally how many references would you suggest be current police officers? I usually include one officer reference out of the three, figuring if I include too many police references it will not show a good balance, so I have gone with one in the past. Just curious as to what you all think, thanks in advance for the suggestions!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I didn't include a single officer. It's up to you, your preference...Just make sure you include people who know you and can speak to your personality/working ethics, etc.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If you use any politicians, make sure the Grand Jury isn't already looking at them.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Most experienced background investigators realize that the three or four references that are usually given are going to give rave reviews and tell the investigator nothing of substance. I've asked those 3 or 4 to "give me the name(s) of someone that could provide additional information about candidate X". Once I have that, I'll visit or call that person quickly before the "prep" work can be done.
Last word of advice, keep the politicians, teachers, and law enforcement personnel off the reference page; it can sour the impression of the investigator particularly if you put down a "bad" name.


----------



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, I'm glad I asked, I never thought that having law enforcement personnel on the application could give me a negative image. After thinking about your comments I definitely see where you guys are coming from. Well, thanks again I appreciate the advice!


----------

